# ford transmission problem how to approach dealer giving me the run around?



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

i just bought a ford thats in ct mandatory 60 day 3000 mile warranty and 2 days after i got it i got it on the highway and the o/d light starts flashing (not good) i get the code read by buddies of ours and its a p1744 torque converter control system problem basically the torque converter is going bad. 

My question to you guys is its in the warranty but the dealer is giving me the run around on the phone (i work alot) so i have to take a day off and go down there face to face to get this resolved.....any ideas on how to approach it? the dealership already took the rig for 3 days and returned it saying there is no problem its just a sensor behind the dash and were not going to fix it because that isn't the driveability......then tries to offer us a 1 year 12,000 mile powertrain warranty to get out of fixing it. 

Any help on what to do when i go down there in person would be appreciated if you've dealt with this kind of nonsense with dealers trying to screw you.......worst case is they sold it to us with this problem and didn't disclose it (we know this as the people who traded it in had it serviced at the same mechanic shop that we use and thats why they got rid of it.

thanks everyone


----------



## msu1510 (Jan 25, 2010)

i wonder if you ask the bbb in your area if they have any tactics that would be tactfull and polite.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Been down that road before. Go in with a stern hand and don't waiver. Be confident and concise. When you start to get the run around, ask for the next highest up person, and don't waiver when they start to back peddle, which they love to do after being pushed back. Keep going until you get to the top, or start at the top to begin with. If you walk out un satisfied, go straight to a computer and log onto BBB, then file a complaint. 

If it were me, I would first take it to the most reputable Transmission shop in your region and get a second opinion. Even if you have to pay for the diagnoses, it's well worth the money. It will go along way with the BBB as well as court if god forbid it ever were to go that far. Keep in mind, if this is an actual major manufacture dealership, they are monitored by the specific manufactures they represent. 9 times out of 10, they will make it right.....even if your the one that is wrong.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I would go in to the dealership that you bought it from and tell them how it is going to be. If they refuse to fix the problem take it to a tranny shop pay to have it fixed, the sue them for it, plus lost wages, lawyers fees, and whatever else your lawyer tells you to go for. Make sure you tell the dealer exactly what your going to do, and I bet they fix it right away.


----------



## juspayme (Jan 4, 2006)

take to a tranny shop/ call the district attorney if that mandatory law in ct , he will advise you what to do. may be a civil matter but he or she will point you in the right direction.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

RepoMan207;1131547 said:


> Been down that road before. Go in with a stern hand and don't waiver. Be confident and concise. When you start to get the run around, ask for the next highest up person, and don't waiver when they start to back peddle, which they love to do after being pushed back. Keep going until you get to the top, or start at the top to begin with. If you walk out un satisfied, go straight to a computer and log onto BBB, then file a complaint.
> 
> If it were me, I would first take it to the most reputable Transmission shop in your region and get a second opinion. Even if you have to pay for the diagnoses, it's well worth the money. It will go along way with the BBB as well as court if god forbid it ever were to go that far. Keep in mind, if this is an actual major manufacture dealership, they are monitored by the specific manufactures they represent. 9 times out of 10, they will make it right.....even if your the one that is wrong.


What he said.

How old is the truck? Is it a Ford dealer?


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

truck is a 2005 not a ford dealer, i know what the problem is now after they gave me the run around and didn't fix it i know there gonna pull it again when i go in....its basically a ticking time bomb ready to blow and they sold it like that and didn't disclose the problem. its got the 60 day 3000 mile all parts and labor covered but as usual they are trying to get out of having to do it by getting through the 60 days.

can you threaten or say you're going to call the regional office that monitors their dealership think that would work? i already know he's going to lie and say thats not the problem and try to offer me some crappy warranty but i have the paperwork and the code its sending after they lied and said it wasn't sending out any error codes it was just a bad sensor.


----------



## b&b landscapes (Nov 7, 2010)

document document.... one trick those shady dealers do is give you the run around until warranty period is over then you dont have a leg to stand on// Walk in their with a camera and record the conversation and make sure it show the date and time and start with the mileage at the time of your conversation with the dealer just to document the mileage too.


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

thanks ive been documenting visits mileage etc since we found out the problem isntit fraud that they didnt disclose this issue prior to sale


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

BBB is your best bet of a threat as this is not a new vehicle. BBB is one of the ways that the Manufactures watch over their dealers. It doesn't matter if it was new or used in this aspect, or whether it's one of their competitor's product, what does matter is their general everyday practices. 

As B&B Landscape said, document everything as you've been doing. I brought in a digital recorder during the later steps of my ordeal as they kept twisting my words to the BBB & State. 

Another thing to look into is who regulates the auto dealerships in your State. I know where to go in Maine, but that obviously doesn't do you any good as your in CT. 

I forget if you mentioned how long that you've had this, but I KNOW for a fact that you have a 30 buyers remorse program in your state, or atleast you did a few years back. I bought my GMC just south of Hartford and looked into everything before cutting a check for it.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

is the warranty under ford? if so you should be able to bring it to another ford dealer and see if they cover it.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Do not go in there threatening a lawyer that will only shut them down, first thing i do when a customer starts the lawsuit threat is tell them to have there lawyer call our ours. 

Go in and talk to the used car manager, he is the one that approves or declines service work before the car gets put out for sale and he is also the one that can make decisions on the warranty claims as long as it's an "in house" warranty and based on the terms it probably is. Be stern but don't be screaming and being a jerk, if he won't take care of it then you need to speak with the General Manager. The GM can override everyone in the dealership as well as the warranty company if there is one(we do these warranties in house) again be stern but don't go crazy on them.
Maybe they didn't know it was going out but they should cover it anyway if it is listed as a covered item on the warranty paperwork. The Used car manager shouldn't care if warranty fixes your truck, it doesn't come out of the used car department profit anyway, there is a "kitty" set up to pay claims if it is an in house warranty, if not the warranty company pays so it doesn't matter anyway.
If you have no luck with either the UCM or the GM, at that point you have to make a decision to call the BBB or a lawyer.
I am a Used car Manager so i am telling you how i act and or react when these situations come up, and sometimes they do come up and we didnt know about as well as sometimes we do know and sell a car cheaper because of it, but i tell people if i do that, although i am sure not all dealerships work the way i do.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

OP, you say you know what the problem is now... so what is it?


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

thanks for the input transmission engine etc. things with the driveability of the car are covered on the 60 day warranty so they "have" to fix it but are of course trying to get around it until the warranty expires by lieing they said when it was brought in originally it was fine its just a sensor and the light flashing its not putting off a code.....when in fact its putting off a p1744 which is basically with this transmission saying your torque converter is slipping time for a rebuilt cuz were going to **** the bed soon.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Ziob34;1132641 said:


> thanks for the input transmission engine etc. things with the driveability of the car are covered on the 60 day warranty so they "have" to fix it but are of course trying to get around it until the warranty expires by lieing they said when it was brought in originally it was fine its just a sensor and the light flashing its not putting off a code.....when in fact its putting off a p1744 which is basically with this transmission saying your torque converter is slipping time for a rebuilt cuz were going to **** the bed soon.


If this is the case maybe you can work out a deal with them where you pay for an upgraded single or triple disk TC and they do the labor to put it in a refill the fluid? I don't know if the stock TC is good or not. Would be easy to throw in an input shaft at the same time? I might be giving terrible advice, seeing how I know little about Ford transmissions, however, if you have them replace stock parts with stock parts, you could just be getting new junk.


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

ideally what will take place is what any transmission shop would do with this code....yanke the tranny and put in either a new or rebuilt one with a warranty......if ford does it they come with 75,000 mile warranty i beleive. we'll see what happens i'm heading there in the morning to get an answer one way or another.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

get a 2nd opinion from a tranny shop and take that in with you


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

we'll see what happens today thanks for the advice worste case i'll have to deal with the better busines bureau as i still have time in warranty and maybe have to go above the dealership to the regional manager . overseer.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

If it comes down to it, file online. Your able to see their comments and the rest of the case as it progresses. If for some reason the BBB closes your case in hast, simply appeal it and you'll get a thorough investigation the 2nd time around.


Good luck!


----------



## 09Busa (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't know about other states, but here in NY, DMV makes dealers stand behind their warranties. If they are trying to get around youir warranty issue, guaranteed it isn't the first dance with this dealership. Contact your DMV....they like to get involved if they think that the vehicle was sold to you as defective.


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

update....went in guy didn't expect me to come in face to face at all tried the run arond saying it was just a sensor and they weren't going to take the dash out until i told him i had to opinions and here was the code.......then he says they'll replace the torque converter but not the transmission so i detailed i'm not here to play games i want it fixed so he agreed to take it in this morning nad its there now.......probably cuz there was alot of customers in there when we were talking right out in the open..........i drop it off this morning and the service department didn't even know i was coming in so i told the guy the problem and i don't care if it needs a new transmission fix it i want to be updated asap so we'll see what happens......do dealers always pull these tactics to waste time and try and get out of the warranty? its like what did you think was going to happen when you sold the vehichle were going to magically not know something is wrong with it they would of been better off sending it to auction where its sold as is no warranty.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

It's sorta like playing Russian Roulette, more times then not, the issue or issues, won't arise until _*after*_ there warranty or obligation period is up. Most dealers won't attempt to sell a "bad apple" knowingly, as they know all to well it's likely hood of it tarnishing they're reputation if nothing else. More times then not these "bad apples" come from auctions, where the buyers for the dealerships typically only get to hear them run, and see their overall condition prior to bidding on them. Typically once they're aware of any major issues, they'll either fix them correctly, band aid them up, or simply send them back to auction.

While giving you the run around may not seem fair, in some cases you have to understand their skepticism when a customer brings back a vehicle with major issues. If they simply granted every Tom, Dick, & Harry's requests without first investigating them properly, they would be out of business. In the other hand however, there is quite a few sleaze bag dealers out there.


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

they knew this had this problem.....they have been giving the runa round to get out of fixing it properly..........the lady traded it in because of the problem they should of just sent it ot auction rather than selling it and then knowing anyone with common sense would be bringing it right back 2 days after buying it to start the repair process....if this was disclosed i never would have bought it. but you are right on the other hand just not in this scenario they know what they are doing and are playing the games out until the end.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Ziob34;1135167 said:


> they knew this had this problem.....they have been giving the runa round to get out of fixing it properly..........the lady traded it in because of the problem they should of just sent it ot auction rather than selling it and then knowing anyone with common sense would be bringing it right back 2 days after buying it to start the repair process....if this was disclosed i never would have bought it. but you are right on the other hand just not in this scenario they know what they are doing and are playing the games out until the end.


Oh I don't doubt it, I was just saying that they are sometimes blind sided too. The fact that they kept saying it was a sensor, when they hadn't even looked into it fully, but yet now they're changing their stance from sensor to convertor......something is up.

Keep hammering them with your presence if nothing else, and don't back down. Keep in mind that the service manager isn't going to tell you anything until the sales manager or higher up says he can, and even then, what ever comes out of his mouth is going to be dictated by the said party. Play the "I forgot something in my truck" when the mechanic is working on it, casually ask him what the real deal is. Techs always have there own opinion as to what is wrong, and what they would do differently.

Also keep in mind, they can use, used parts and trannys, so you may be getting into more then your barging for if they do start replacing major components. If it were me, and there was a major issue......I'd would much rather walk away from it.


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

yeah i'd like to get out of it but i think i'm stuck with the truck one way or another


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Not true, I would urge you to look into the laws around this. Call your local DMV and ask whom in your state regulates the dealerships and lemon laws. They'll point you to the right department. It doesn't hurt to ask. 

How long have you had this?


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

had the rig about a month now its at the shop again right now still have about 30 days left on the warranty plus this is a pre existing repair so even if the 60 days go out they're still liable. i will look into it the attorney generals office and better business bureau said the same thing if they don't fix it this time file with the dmv dealership license division and go from there.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey Ziob, call news channel 8, they love stuff like this...maybe you'll get Sonia Bagdaddy to give you an ..ahem.. interview


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

update: told the moron i wanted updates got no call yesterday.....then nothing today and i work so i don't have time for this sHIAT!!!! so anyway wife works by the dealer so she stopped in to the service to see what was going on and the guy said they weren't told to fix anything but to only change the fluid and reread the code.....after the guy told me to my face they would replace the torque converter which is the problem.

feel bad for the service guy cuz he's just a puppet he can't do anything without this guys approval and is told what to say etc...but he did say you didn't hear this from me but get on his ass.

i've been stern but nice up until this point now i'm just getting pissed any ideas how to proceed from here......i'm thinking i go in and demand a new transmission or my money back i don't have time for these mental warfare games....then threaten with local news, attorney general , better business bureau, dmv licensing division etc...... 

any input as this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

the squeaky wheel gets the grease...time to give em' the riot act.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Ziob34;1136819 said:


> update: told the moron i wanted updates got no call yesterday.....then nothing today and i work so i don't have time for this sHIAT!!!! so anyway wife works by the dealer so she stopped in to the service to see what was going on and the guy said they weren't told to fix anything but to only change the fluid and reread the code.....after the guy told me to my face they would replace the torque converter which is the problem.
> 
> feel bad for the service guy cuz he's just a puppet he can't do anything without this guys approval and is told what to say etc...but he did say you didn't hear this from me but get on his ass.
> 
> ...


Call or go in to see the General Manager if it's a new car franchise store, if it's a smaller used car lot ask for the owner. tell him the games the used car manager is playing, he will likely take over and handle it the right way. If he gives you the run around then call the BBB or whoever and take it to the next level. In Ohio there is no lemon law on used vehicles and there is no return policy but i am not sure about your state. Is this a new car store or only a used car lot? It's dealers like this that give us all a bad name.
Oh and if you can talk to the mechanic before the Gm you will be ahead of the game, repo is 100% right about that. The mechanic will tell you how it is good bad or whatever because he isn't in the loop with the service mgr and used car mgr.


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

this is how you get it fixed, go into the showroom when there is alot of people looking at cars, then start talking loud about your problem, but dont yell, act calm but firm, demand that your truck gets a new trans, not just a patch job, or take back your truck! it worked for me, in my case they took my old plow truck in trade, when i asked for it back they couldnt give it to me because they sold the plow and a friend was looking at it to buy it and they told him that it only was used to go to the local dump by an older guy lol also im in CT. and used to work in the car repair field. they are required to give you a rental car in your case, and anything that needs repair bumper to bumper within that 60 days! you can go to the dmv. or the state of ct. and ask about used car lemon laws. there you will see what your rights are. like i said it worked for me, i even started to take my key off of my key ring and the sales manager came right over..One other thing that you might want to be aware of is that they will try not to give a you repair order so you dont have any paper work. make sure that the service tech gives you one when you talk to them, make them put in on paper not you, this way they cant say you were never there or you never told them of a problem, this will also extend your 60 days, because once you put it on paper and its not fixed, the problem was reported while you had the 60 day. even if a year goes by they still have to cover it, just like when they change new parts, the parts are covered even if the 60 day is over.. i hope that this helps you! btw im in litchfield county and may know someone at the dealer to help if your in my area....


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

thanks for the input guys.......go figure the idiot i talked to that give sthe ok for repairs isn't in until monday you can tell the poor guy in the service department is being told what to say he even told us to get on the guys ass but its his job so he has to do what the manager says up front. 

they think i'm stupid all they did was clear the code and then say they changed the fluid drove it and there was no code to read.......i drive it home code pops up nice job guys....i got the paperwork from him.

its funny watching the games they play the first time it took them 3 days never call us back then i go down and they say they have to bring it to a ford dealer to read the code they don't have the special reader and ford came up with nothing. i bring it to my garage they pull the code in two seconds......i bring it down this time and now magically they "have the tool" just for me and says they can't bring up a code i'm so happy they went out and bought it just for me !!!!!! YAYYY!!!!! manager is a terrible liar atleast keep your story straight if you're going to try and pull this crap....i'm calling monday to get a meeting with both him and the service guy cuz they keep pulling this no communication crap and telling them either i want a new transmission or take the pos back.

should i walk in with the key and title in hand?


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

In ct you are correct they have to repair the transmission/rebuild. If they refuse you must provide in writing to the state attorney generels office, problem with all supporting paper work for your claim.I would have a transmission shop print the code with truck info on the sheet(vin#). it should also include supporting data for book repair time/repair sheets. After you forward the info to them you will also need to provide the same information to ct dmv dealer comsumer complaint line. They will provide a mediator to help handle the problem but it will take sometime. The state attorney office will work much faster they love stufff like this. Both states attorney and ct dmv can fine them for noncomplaince of state law.
best of luck it will get fixed it will just take sometime


----------



## juspayme (Jan 4, 2006)

call your atty!!! they are just laughing at you !!!! waiting you out the 60 days. tTHEY ARE CAR DEALERS THEY DONT CARE ABOUT HOW MUCH YOU COMPLAIN. THEY ARE USE TO IT. its not brain surgery


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

we'll see what happens...in ct like was talked about if you have the paperwork they are still liable past the 60 days so long as you prove you complained about the repair and it was reported to the dealer and not fixed.....not worried about the 60 days as much anymore we'll see what goes down monday.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Ziob34;1138150 said:


> we'll see what happens...in ct like was talked about if you have the paperwork they are still liable past the 60 days so long as you prove you complained about the repair and it was reported to the dealer and not fixed.....not worried about the 60 days as much anymore we'll see what goes down Monday.


Let me first say, when I stated "lemon law" in a previous post, it was for mere guidance, as it's going to be the same department that regulates dealerships overall. There is no lemon laws on used cars. You would fall under the implied warranty clause if anything. But again....it's already been more then 30 days unfortunately.

Now, I know Maine has a 15 or 30 day return policy...I forget which it is. You really need to look into this in your state to see what your state's is, if their even is one. I highly doubt there is one for over 30 days.....but I suppose you never know.

File with BBB, right now, go to their site and get it done. I'm amazed that you haven't done it yet.

Your warranty is up on the sixtieth day, there is no extensions unless they grant it. It is what is. Sure, you can take them to court and probably win if your transmission blows up on day 90, and you brought the underlying issue to their attention on day 30.....but then again, your on a plowing forum...I suspect your going to be plowing?? Look at this from their point of view...as well as a potential Judge's. It's now or never. Just because you are having issues before the warranty is up, does not mean your automatically entitled to an extension. Sure, they have to warranty their work, and or parts for whatever they have done up until that point, but depending on your state's laws and their policies....you may have to pay the labor on it. It sucks, I know, but it's the fact's, and nothing else matters, especially to them.

If the guy your dealing with isn't in this weekend, GO OVER HIS HEAD! It's that simple. Every day you waste is a day in there pocket. It isn't anymore complicated then that. They count on you being busy, they count on you not being there, they count the days until you have no standing. ***** and moan, raise your voice so others can hear. Decline going to an office, you made the deal in the showroom, you'll resolve this in the showroom.

A torque converter is not that big of a deal. An internal transmission issue on the other hand is. I've had a torque converter replaced in my 97 F-150 before (that was back in 03?)...I never had an issue with it again. Get it diagnosed by a third party if you think it's something more, otherwise push for the converter.

What year and model Ford is this anyway??


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

in connecticut you get a 60 day 3000 mile warranty anyting purchased over 5k i beleive thats used they are liable to fix the problem but are playing stupid its either getting fixed monday or i'm getting my money back no exceptions. i've already talked to the attorney generals office and the bbb so they have me on file if nothing is done monday all complaints are forwarded and the dmv can mitigate with them on the repairs.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Ziob34;1138258 said:


> in connecticut you get a 60 day 3000 mile warranty anything purchased over 5k i believe thats used they are liable to fix the problem but are playing stupid its either getting fixed monday or i'm getting my money back no exceptions. i've already talked to the attorney generals office and the bbb so they have me on file if nothing is done monday all complaints are forwarded and the dmv can mitigate with them on the repairs.


Good deal. Just keep in mind, unless you file a FORMAL complaint, then they will *not* have record of anything. My brother made this exact mistake when he had issue with his motorcycle


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

yeah i'm formally filing tuesday if nothing happens and may just anyway just so its put in before the 60 days are up. i still have until beginning of january. thanks for the tips i'll give an update on monday hopefully give you guys some entertainment if i flip a **** in there


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

truck is back in today hopefully for the actual repairs this time........went in guy changed my words around said i only told him to look for metal shards and he said there was none........had a little attitude with me so i gave it back to him he said i was dragging my feet with the extended warranty he wanted to give me and kept psuhing me it i said i'm already in warranty and why would i want to warranty something thats already friggin broken either fix it or give me my money back i don't have time for these games and mental warfare....looked him in the eye after he said it would get fixed properly and said do i have your word this is going to get done properly and i don't have to come back down here again he said yeah....we'll see i'm filing with the dmv anyway just in case


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Be careful, I have a feeling that they have no intentions of fixing it until they are forced to do so. If they did, it would have been fixed already. Hell, they might just disconnect the OD button so it doesn't flash (not sure if thats possible). What is the name of this place?


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

i marked the bolts on the tranny and transfer case to make sure something was done.....i'm aware of the overdrive sennsor deal that light has to flash if you pop overdrive out plus the rig is cramming into gear and slacking / slipping you can put it in drive or reverse and you'll have to wait sometimes it won't go in right away and then it'll knock in not so nicely (torque converter) we'll see what happens atleast i'll be covered if they pull ******** again with the dmv bbb and attorney general.


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

last two times they really didn't do **** just wasted a week of the warranty to say they couldn't find a problem


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Good idea with the bolts. Giant PIA dealing with people sometimes. Hope it works out.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

its been sent out trying to find out where as its probably at a REAL ford dealer so i can call them as i know people that work at them in the area to keep tabs on it for me to see if its fixed properly or they just wanted a patch job.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Ziob34;1142572 said:


> its been sent out trying to find out where as its probably at a REAL ford dealer so i can call them as i know people that work at them in the area to keep tabs on it for me to see if its fixed properly or they just wanted a patch job.


One can hope, but I would hedge my bet towards a 3rd party transmission shop. This way they can play ping ball with liability later.


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

i'm assuming they'll go the cheapest route probably 3rd party like you said but hey atleast its getting fixed and it'll come with a new warranty on the tranny whatever it is.....better than getting burned and having to go through more crap just to get them to do something.........then again we'll see when we get it back


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

apparently they are putting in a transmission with less than half the miles.....go figure but alteast somethings getting done so long as it works and it comes with some sort of decent warranty i guess i should probably take it....if it comes with a **** warranty i'll probably make a stink.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Its used? Why would you let them do that? Who is this dealer? This is a joke right?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

FordFisherman;1144050 said:


> Its used? Why would you let them do that? Who is this dealer? This is a joke right?


Not what one has in mind when purchasing an aftermarket warranty either, but that's the typical pratice. It's all in the fine print. Warranty work generally means used on the big stuff.

When they did my torque converter they wanted to get a used one, my bother happen to be the Ford Tech. doing the work and told the adjuster that they would end up spending more then what they would've save with possible re visits on the issue. I ended up with a reman, but like I said, i never had an issue with it for the additional 3 years that I owned it.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

I would think that at a minimum, a rebuilt unit would be installed. Why would anyone want to risk having to warranty a used component? Its Russian roulette.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

FordFisherman;1144095 said:


> I would think that at a minimum, a rebuilt unit would be installed. Why would anyone want to risk having to warranty a used component? Its Russian roulette.


That's just it, there is most likely NO warranty If not a minimal one in place. Again, it's all in the fine print. He is under a state mandatory warranty...meaning when it's up, it's up. There is no coverage on anything! They don't have to give him a warranty on an installed tranny from that warrantied time period....they're under NO obligation. Is it right, or even good business? Hell no! But what it IS, is within the guidelines and laws. That's all they care about.


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

its total bull **** but what can i do really...i'm going to push for a warranty and give them a hard time but if its fixed and runs there's really not much hopefully it lasts to bad these low lives are so cheap in their shady practices they could of put a ford remanufactured unit in for 3k and it has a 75k warranty or i think 3 or 5 years...........here they throw in a unit off the side of the road could of been in an accident who knows probalby got it for 700 bucks and their shop is putting it in so their only losing the parts not the labor.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

The above is a worse case scenario, hopefully they do something for you. Any
reputable dealer would anyway.


----------



## HawesLandscape (Dec 9, 2010)

Just call the Attorney Generals office they deal with those types of problems.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

So did they fix it?


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

it'll be "done" either today or tomorrow i'll give you guys and update when i get it back. gotta call the dmv / attorney generals office today to see if they have to show me the paperwork on where they got the used transmission from and its specs (mileage on it etc.) and if there is any sort of warranty they should have to give with the repair.

who knows attorney generals office says most places should give a 1 year 12 mile warranty on the repair and i'd like to know the specs on the tranny they could be saying they put one in with half hte miles when really its out of a junk yard with a 175k on it ready to blow again.


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

they put a used tranny in with 68k on it don't know the details comes with a 90 day warranty runs alot better on the highway not slipping but shifts funny almost seems like it stutters from 2nd to 3rd and then shifts way to early or to quick from 3rd to 4th.........did a transmission in an old ford and it took a little bit for it to "break in" then ran fine so i'll run this thing for now and see if it wears in and that little "hesitation" goes away or not.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Ziob34;1153889 said:


> they put a used tranny in with 68k on it don't know the details comes with a 90 day warranty runs alot better on the highway not slipping but shifts funny almost seems like it stutters from 2nd to 3rd and then shifts way to early or to quick from 3rd to 4th.........did a transmission in an old ford and it took a little bit for it to "break in" then ran fine so i'll run this thing for now and see if it wears in and that little "hesitation" goes away or not.


That is a classic Torque Converter issue. Take it back NOW, not later.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

i dont agree with repomans post. theres nothing "classic" about a torqueshift transmission. id be certain they put new fluid in and the correct fluid. it takes mercon SP.. NOTHING else! check that first. also the filter should have been changed because its been sitting on a shelf and all the SHIAT went to the bottom of the pan, and as soon as the pump was engaged it sucked all that shiat up into the pickup.keep us posted


----------



## Stinson Landscp (Feb 7, 2010)

judging by what you have gone through i would take it right back! its still not right! if it were me i would have driven it right back once i felt the problem


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

i have them on file with the dmv and bbb plus it has the 90 day warranty i'm prob gonna run it for a week or two and see what happens.........sometimes it takes a litlte driving for the fluid to cycle through the torque converter worst case its a pos i get them to take a drive in it with me and then get it fixed again.


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

Ziob34;1155574 said:


> i have them on file with the dmv and bbb plus it has the 90 day warranty i'm prob gonna run it for a week or two and see what happens.........sometimes it takes a litlte driving for the fluid to cycle through the torque converter worst case its a pos i get them to take a drive in it with me and then get it fixed again.


if its going to work it will as soon as they take it off the lift, dont wait, i would even beat it alittle just to help the tranny break lol your not firm enough, why should you settle for a used tranny that you know nothing about, did they show you papper work from were they got the tranny that it had less miles? the only way i would except anything less then a rebuild trans, is if i had to pay for it and didnt have the money for a new trans, but for them to install one, thats just wrong! see what they did is got you off their backs, now if you report them, they have it on record that they made the attempt to satisfy you, and you dont have a leg to stand on... jack the truck up in your driveway, put it in drive and shift between drive and reverse a few times until she starts making a few funky sounds then go and drive it back, better yet go park in on the side of the road and make them pay to have it towed to the shop and make them put in a new trans.....


----------



## drp (Oct 12, 2009)

Mercon LV is now recommended to replace SP. They are compatible to mix fluids as well.


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

i looked into it by connecticut law they can replace it with used parts...nothing you can do


----------

